# My Pigeon Needs a home



## rohaa8673 (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I have a pigeon that I bought at a local farmers market. This bird had an injured wing at the time so I felt bad for it and no one else would buy it so I took it in. Since then I have nursed it to health over the past two years and the bird is extremely friendly with people but I can no longer accommodate for the bird so she needs a new home.

As odd as it sounds her name is Henry, the reason for a male name is when I got her at the time I was not aware of her sex until she laid an egg.

I live in Ontario Canada, in a small town called Kitchener. If anyone lives near me and can provide a good home for her I would be willing to drive to your location and I also have a large bag of bird seed.

I thank you all for any input that is put in this thread,

Regards


----------

